# An oldie you have helped, thanks Helen3,Nikki76,Littleoldlady,babycrazy,lola33..



## Sue001 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello Helen3, Nikki76, LittleOldLady, Babycrazy, Lola33, Barbara1 and all,

Just a quick catch up and a Thank you.

Last year you directed a desperate and sad oldie who had 3 DEIVF in Alicante Spain and got BFN.  I decided to give Dogus a try, (Thanks Nikki for giving me Julie's contact) and was scheduled in for January 2012.
As it is always the case with me!  They found a massive fibroid, so had to cancel and have the op to take out.  Finally made it to Dogus two weeks ago.
Had a painful transfer and dreaded the worse, but did my urine test day before yesterday, a couple of days early and it was a BFP!  OMG!!! can't believe it, have had not many symptoms, except sore boobs.
Trying to organise a couple of blood test to make sure pregnancy is viable on Julie's insistance, so another thing to worry about!

I'll keep you all posted.  Thanks for giving me hope.
Sue xxx


----------



## babygirlforme (Jul 10, 2011)

good luck


----------

